# What does your ideal home look like?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I have white walls in my home with a grand total of four things hanging on them - two TVs and my daughter and I each have a white board hanging by our desks. Functional is my aesthetic.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd like a small efficient house with a big garage/work shop....the opposite of
what I have now......How did that happen?..........


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I dislike blonde or dark wood. Were I custom building I'd demand: ADA wide halls and doors (no, I don't need them), un-cramped bathrooms, counters at _my_ height, insulation in outer walls, and decent walk-in closets. On a size, probably 2400 sq ft (no doll house, thank you).
Want to bet what I've lived in?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While I prefer the mountain cabin look, where the house is situated means more to me. I don't believe I could handle living in a subdivision and definitely not an apartment or condo!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

What I would choose would be affected by my age and climate along with my background in energy efficiency. More into function and zero energy expenses as I move deeper into retirement. So modest size, lots of garage and storage space, and a nice efficient wood stove for back up and enjoyment. Northern climate.

Bud


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't normally play in this particular forum because preferences can vary widely, but I've always felt that open concept was over-rated. We just got back from our daughter's place, which is open concept (living-dining-kitchen-entrance foyer). With older hearing, we both found listening to the TV, conversation with someone in the kitchen over the sound of the TV, etc. to be difficult. It's a 'boomy' space. We much prefer separate places to watch TV, play/work on the computer, read, etc. I also don't see the need for over-sized bedrooms; the ones you see with padded chairs, a loveseat, etc. Seriously, who hangs out in their bedroom unless you are a teenager.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> I don't normally play in this particular forum because preferences can vary widely, but I've always felt that open concept was over-rated. We just got back from our daughter's place, which is open concept (living-dining-kitchen-entrance foyer). With older hearing, we both found listening to the TV, conversation with someone in the kitchen over the sound of the TV, etc. to be difficult. It's a 'boomy' space. We much prefer separate places to watch TV, play/work on the computer, read, etc. I also don't see the need for over-sized bedrooms; the ones you see with padded chairs, a loveseat, etc. Seriously, who hangs out in their bedroom unless you are a teenager.


In the 70s I built walls so we could talk in the kitchen.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> In the 70s I built walls so we could talk in the kitchen.



Walls . . . separating rooms . . . hmmm. Quite a concept.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This and as far back out in the sticks as I could get.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

just a simple ranch style homestead with a few acres like the Cartwrights have.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I don’t like open concept, either. We rented a house in FL before we bought ours and it was open concept. My wife had her sisters over to play cards at the kitchen table and I couldn’t watch tv. When I wanted quiet time to read or watch tv, I heard the ice maker and dishwasher running. Our NY house has a separate kitchen and I like it so when we bought in FL we didn’t get the open type. I have no reason to have my cooking facilities and food supply in my living room.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually had a piece of land like this in Makaha, Hawaii, on the Island of Oahu, but, no house and no sea wall. Just palm trees and large blocks of coral.The waves knocked down all the previous sea walls. This way, you have a type of surf overflow pool in the front. Needs more garden. There's no beach, just yellow lava.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

If there's "booming" with an open concept home I'd look at the ceiling. One if the functions of proper walls and ceilings is to disipate noises.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> If there's "booming" with an open concept home I'd look at the ceiling. One if the functions of proper walls and ceilings is to disipate noises.


Back in the early 70s I rented a house that was built 20+ yrs earlier for $2k. It was a block house with the interior of the block plastered [no insulation] and the finished ceiling was the underside of the roof decking. Most of the interior walls were only 8' tall so the cathedral part of the ceiling was pretty much open across the entire house. It had a terrazzo floor. All hard surfaces with very little to absorb sound other than furniture. As cheap as it was built it looked nice BUT the house was very noisy when lived in. The TV in living rm was louder in the bed rms than it was in the living rm.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

ChuckTin said:


> If there's "booming" with an open concept home I'd look at the ceiling. One if the functions of proper walls and ceilings is to disipate noises.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



Could be. The ceiling in the living room area is cathedral, the rest are flat. It might also be the audio settings on the TV (they have the same soundbar as we do). Ours is optimized for voice, maybe theirs is heavier on the bass.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I like the ranch type house we have now. It's 1,900 square feet upstairs open concept but I haven't noticed sound traveling much. It's a split bedroom design which I really like. Master is on one end of the house and guest bedrooms on the other. Basement is finished with a full bath. On the days my wife is home to watch over her mom who has dementia, I often go downstairs and watch TV or read for several hours at a time. If it's warm out I'm usually in the garage or yard fooling around. The attached garage isn't conditioned so during winter I'm in the basement. We are in a subdivision but on a one acre lot. When we were looking to move to this area I was looking for 5 acres. But after caring for the one acre I'm glad I didn't find the 5.


----------



## Natosha Jacobs (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We've done our downsizing. From a 41 acre cattle farm to our modest 6.5 acres, house, barn and shop. Far enough off the beaten path with a 1/4 mile driveway, and I control the "high ground". Very important.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

You "control the high ground"? A siege mentality?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My house is at the highest elevation on the road I live on. I've often joke to my neighbors that I live up here so I can look down on my neighbors. Not everything should be taken seriously/literally.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like our NY house. It is not open concept. I can see the driveway and outbuilding from my sun porch chair TV viewing position, my kitchen chair and my bedroom. It is very insulated and quiet, with low utility bills. The yard is acreage with various mature trees. The driveway is big and I can turn around a truck/trailer combo. The house is 80 feet from the road. It is on a quiet back road but only 5 miles from groceries, Walmart, Lowe’s, Tractor Supply. The shop is 1800 square feet with a 14 foot ceiling, a car lift and heat/AC. No HOA, not many rules. I can target shoot from the back porch.
The opposite end of the spectrum is our FL house. It is bigger than NY and has a pool, but only 1 car garage only good for bikes and a little stuff. It has an expensive HOA that maintains the lawns and pools, trash pickup 6 days per week and plenty of harassment about the rules. It is good as a winter place because we can come and go without thinking about the lawn or pool. I would never live on a small subdivision lot in an HOA full time.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> I like our NY house. It is not open concept. I can see the driveway and outbuilding from my sun porch chair TV viewing position, my kitchen chair and my bedroom. It is very insulated and quiet, with low utility bills. The yard is acreage with various mature trees. The driveway is big and I can turn around a truck/trailer combo. The house is 80 feet from the road. It is on a quiet back road but only 5 miles from groceries, Walmart, Lowe’s, Tractor Supply. The shop is 1800 square feet with a 14 foot ceiling, a car lift and heat/AC. No HOA, not many rules. I can target shoot from the back porch.
> The opposite end of the spectrum is our FL house. It is bigger than NY and has a pool, but only 1 car garage only good for bikes and a little stuff. It has an expensive HOA that maintains the lawns and pools, trash pickup 6 days per week and plenty of harassment about the rules. It is good as a winter place because we can come and go without thinking about the lawn or pool. I would never live on a small subdivision lot in an HOA full time.


You're blessed my friend.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> It has an expensive HOA that maintains the lawns and pools, trash pickup 6 days per week and plenty of harassment about the rules.


Do you mind saying how much it is? FL & Hawaii both have hurricanes and my HOA cost $500/mth after Hurricane Iniki, almost 30 yrs ago. With inflation, that would be $1000 today.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> You "control the high ground"? A siege mentality?


No, but have you ever tried to defend a swamp surrounded by mountains? If something should happen, it's better dealt with from the comfort of your own living room.


----------



## MartinJr45 (Dec 28, 2020)

majoy said:


> What does your dream house look like? I mean, what style would you use, how would you organize the space, and what style would you choose?
> 
> I am a fan of dark colors and austere style using stone textures and dark wood. I like open spaces, I don't like small rooms or a separate kitchen. For a change, I would probably use bright Andy Warhol paintings. To add a little coziness, I would probably put a couple of contemporary rugs in the living room by DorisLeslieBlau.


we have a old design and I am looking forward to change it for a modern one, with more light!


----------



## prontopainters (Jan 18, 2021)

I can't explain my dream home in words because its not possible for to explain.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I was thinking about this thread last night. The wife and I have discussed possibly moving if The Kid decides to have a kid (she is currently 3 hours away). We occasionally like to creep the provincial realtor website and notice things the we don't like that seem common in many new designs:

open concept, as mentioned before
overly large master bedroom - the ones you see with loveseats and comfy chairs. Ok I suppose if you like to lounge in the bedroom. To me they're a waste of space.
'Spa' bathroom. To me, bathrooms are for their basic functions. Two of our last three houses have have jet tubs - I think we used them once or twice. Again, ok if you use them, but also a waste of space. I also like shower stalls. I'd still want at least one tub, if nothing else than for re-sale value.
Entrances that dump right into a main room. This might be more of a climate related thing but I don't like front doors that open right into the living room. Some kind of foyer space, even if open, is preferred. This was very common in older houses and seems to be common again.
Attached garage with direct access to an unfinished space for a workshop. A detached workspace is something else to heat and I don't like having to get dressed up and schlepp out in the cold to putter.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@lenaitch - My cousin (90), just sold their Laguna Beach oceanfront for what he calls a "landlocked" house, not far away. He is not happy about it. I think it has to do with advancing age, & must be his wife's wish, but, I don't want to ask too many questions; he is a dignified guy.

They had an elevator put in, in the last house and can afford maid service. . . so, I'm not sure why. It's not lack of money, unless, they want to put more in a Trust? Or endow more? But, can't you put a house in a Trust. . . but, then there's lawyers' fees selling the house. . . rich people problems.

At Thanksgivings, you could practically throw your fork in the ocean! 🌊
Not really, it is on a cliff, but, you feel like you could.

(There's something to be said for living where you are happy. Science bears that out.)


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Living where you are happy - or be happy where you are living. We will be 11 years in this house this year, which is a record for us in 35 years, actually a record for me since 1973. At our age, I wouldn't thank you for waterfront; we wouldn't use it and the taxes are higher. I'd rather be higher with a view of water. Don't know if a move will ever happen. The older you get the whole process of moving can be daunting, and we are beyond the range of a bunch of friends and beer/pizza afterwards.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Living where you are happy - or be happy where you are living. We will be 11 years in this house this year, which is a record for us in 35 years, actually a record for me since 1973. At our age, I wouldn't thank you for waterfront; we wouldn't use it and the taxes are higher. I'd rather be higher with a view of water. Don't know if a move will ever happen. The older you get the whole process of moving can be daunting, and we are beyond the range of a bunch of friends and beer/pizza afterwards.


If you've never lived on the ocean, I think it's the air that makes a huge difference. All those negative ions from the friction of the waves.

Too close and the waves keep you awake at night.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> If you've never lived on the ocean, I think it's the air that makes a huge difference. All those negative ions from the friction of the waves.
> 
> Too close and the waves keep you awake at night.


Oh, I know. I'm an inlander so most of my experience is with fresh water but I have visited Atlantic Canada many times and when I get near the coast the smell of the sea is intoxicating (particularly on a bike). A friend moved there a few years ago; lives on the ocean (well, a large sound) and I am fascinated by watching the tides which average 25' where he is.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Single level open concept ranch style in a U-shape enclosing a backyard with a patio, pool and grilling area. Three bedrooms, 2.5 baths (including master bath) with a den. Ten foot ceilings throughout with vaulted ceilings in the living room.

Master bedroom with walk-in closet, bath with double-sink vanity, Jacuzzi tub and separate shower.

Open kitchen with walk-in pantry, granite countertops, porcelain sink and an island. Upper cabinets that go to the ceiling with under cabinet lighting. Lower cabinets with full-extension slide out shelving.

Two-vehicle garage off the kitchen large enough to accommodate a workbench and one of the vehicles being a full size pick-up truck.

Laundry room with a folding table and enclosed cabinets and dedicated linen closet.

Ceiling light fixtures and NO switch-controlled outlets.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> If you've never lived on the ocean, I think it's the air that makes a huge difference. All those negative ions from the friction of the waves.
> 
> Too close and the waves keep you awake at night.


I beg to differ. I lived most of my life on an island and few things are as soothing as ocean waves.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Natosha Jacobs said:


> View attachment 639034


Looks a little bit mid century 50s or early 60s retro which is cool.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Drachenfire said:


> I beg to differ. I lived most of my life on an island and few things are as soothing as ocean waves.


Well, in that house in Hawaii, the ocean is extremely close due to a natural coral reef that 'usually' allows for houses close to the ocean..

The Pacific is rougher than the Caribbean. So said my Heavy Marine Construction Engineer dad who built all over the world. You should see his passports! 😊


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Well, in that house in Hawaii, the ocean is extremely close due to a natural coral reef that 'usually' allows for houses close to the ocean..
> 
> The Pacific is rougher than the Caribbean. So said my Heavy Marine Construction Engineer dad who built all over the world. You should see his passports! 😊


Still soothing to me...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Drachenfire said:


> Still soothing to me...


Do you swim well? 🌊


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Do you swim well? 🌊


Actually I do...


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

If I were in the market (come-on Powerball!) I'd be looking for a custom. Tired of houses built for mythical persons or someone else.
First it would have good bones. 1 - No foundation cracks. 2- well insulated, probably SIPs for walls, R-30 ceiling, double pane e-windows and faux shingle panel roofing. 3 - a whole house genset. 4 - Hurricane shutters. 5 - air lock entrances.
Guest suite, semi detached garage and workshop, Jack & Jill masters, mutt tub for pets, split plan and wired for cable and computer network.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> R-30 ceiling


We aren't allowed to use R-30 on ceilings anymore, locale code requires a minimum of R-38.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Depends on your local building code & experience. Would I go for more insulation? Yes.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> If I were in the market (come-on Powerball!) I'd be looking for a custom. Tired of houses built for mythical persons or someone else.
> First it would have good bones. 1 - No foundation cracks. 2- well insulated, probably SIPs for walls, R-30 ceiling, double pane e-windows and faux shingle panel roofing. 3 - a whole house genset. 4 - Hurricane shutters. 5 - air lock entrances.
> Guest suite, semi detached garage and workshop, Jack & Jill masters, mutt tub for pets, split plan and wired for cable and computer network.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Nice specs. As far as the roof goes, I would opt for metal. Primarily for durability but also for the sound rain makes on it.


----------



## CornerstoneBC (Jan 22, 2021)

What does your dream house look like? Well, I like my walls to have wood tiles on it, so it may served at insulator from any kinds of weather, and also it gives a fine good looking attraction.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Some "faux shingle panels" are metal, some just resemble metal. But living in a drum is not for me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Just as a general comment - House choosing is something of a form over function dilemma. On one end there's Prison modern, all grey and concrete blocks. On the other is the current H&G chintz curtains/lipstick on a pig. I'd aim for warm & inviting and efficient. But maybe I'm not a rolling stone, more of a mossy one.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> As far as the roof goes, I would opt for metal. Primarily for durability but also for the sound rain makes on it


Once the Attic is insulated like it should there is very little rain noise from the metal roof that makes it into the living area.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Where I grew up, the roofs are mostly corrugated galvanize. It is then sealed with a coat of an elastomeric membrane. This coating somewhat muffles the sound of rain to a more pleasing thrumming.


----------



## vekokit877 (Jan 28, 2021)

You are reading my thoughts. First of all, I am a big fan of Andy Warhol. I like his colorful pictures. I would choose his famous cats to decorate white walls with them. White is a universal color. It will never make you bored. Anyway, you can decorate it with any other colors. Also, I know what you are talking about. I've checked the DorisLeslieBlau large rugs. To be honest, I never heard about that place before. But I\ve already found an amazing rug there. Unfortunately, it is not on sale now with other rugs. I think I will wait for a little to buy it cheaper. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

2 days ago I was out in my shop building, aka tin shed, and we got an inch of rain in about an hour and half. I went looking for my ear protection. That was beyond a pleasant drumming!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> 2 days ago I was out in my shop building, aka tin shed, and we got an inch of rain in about an hour and half. I went looking for my ear protection. That was beyond a pleasant drumming!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Unlike most utility buildings, the galvanized roof of our homes are not exposed from within. The ceiling is normally prime and painted 1/2" plywood secured to 2x8 or 4x6 rafters, depending on the roof design. There is no insulation as the climate does not require it. The topside of the galvanize is
sealed with a coat of an elastomeric membrane. Because of this, the sound rain on these roofs are completely different than that of rain on an unsealed fully exposed metal roof.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Mike Milam said:


> You're blessed my friend.


Thank you. It only took 45 years of working, saving, being frugal and planning ahead to get here.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Do you mind saying how much it is? FL & Hawaii both have hurricanes and my HOA cost $500/mth after Hurricane Iniki, almost 30 yrs ago. With inflation, that would be $1000 today.


About $300 per month.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> I was thinking about this thread last night. The wife and I have discussed possibly moving if The Kid decides to have a kid (she is currently* 3 hours away*).


Hopefully not 3 hours further north ... unless you enjoy snow blowing from early Oct 
to late May ...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

CodeMatters said:


> Hopefully not 3 hours further north ... unless you enjoy snow blowing from early Oct
> to late May ...


ha Ha. Yup. North Bay. They actually get less snow than we do because we get whacked with lake effect squalls. Pretty much all gone now except where it has drifted or where I've blown it high.

I always said when I was working that they could never send me far enough north to scare me.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Im retired and indecision still plagues me. Where ever the walk in closet is big enough for the wife is where i am now. Too old to change the wife. (and too expensive)


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I really like Tony Stark's House:









I'm just short 117 million dollars to actually build it.😣


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Old Thomas said:


> I would never live on a small subdivision lot in an HOA full time.


HOA would be a deal breaker.


----------



## razzle (Oct 1, 2018)

Not open concept , Craftsman with big front porch . 3 bed 2 baths with a window in each bath ... Kitchen window above sink. 2 car garage work shop sitting on about 1 acre of land


----------



## razzle (Oct 1, 2018)

razzle said:


> Not open concept , Craftsman with big front porch . 3 bed 2 baths with a window in each bath ... Kitchen window above sink. 2 car garage work shop sitting on about 1 acre of land


----------



## razzle (Oct 1, 2018)

OMG dont get me started on HOHs . they are absolutely ridicous .. you buy a house because you dont want house payments but the HOHs are 425.00 " a house payment " if people cant take care of their yard they shouldn't have bought there..I f you cant shovel snow same thing . these are things that come with homes its called maintenance . Bring it on


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Been dreaming of a cabin in the woods .I have the woods for 25 yrs now,still no cabin. By th time i get one built it will have to be wheelchair accessible.


----------

